# Advice for shooting pictures of eagles



## Quasimodo (Jan 24, 2013)

As a gift from some of my friends for my 40th birthday last year, I have gotten a stay at Dalen Vilmarkssenter in Norway (http://www.dalenvillmarkssenter.no/) where I am staying a night in February (we leave early in the morning with a snow mobile before daylight, settle in the hut with precut holes for lenses) hopefully get to take pictures of eagles, and then return after daylight. 

I have gotten word that I will be able to borrow two bodies (1Dx and 1D iv, and a 400 F2.8L II) and I am thinking to bring my own 70-200 2.8L II, and a 2xIII TC. 

Thus a question arises...

Are there other lenses you would bring to be safe? In addition, what aperture would you choose as a rule of thumb? I am thinking F 5.6 or 8 (to include the environment), and maybe 2.8 for portraits (where the background is not important)?

G.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 24, 2013)

The 2xiii may compromise sharpness too much. I would definately take a 1.4 iii with you as we'll. use that on the 400. If you can get your hands on a 500 f4 that might be better especially in weight. You can hand hold the 500 for a short time but the 400 will just wear you out. Tripods are great but sometimes better to track handheld which is often more accurate than panning a tripod even with a gimbal mount.

Since you will be in a blind it seems you may get closer to them than most. Sounds like a decent set up other than the weight of the 400.

I typically use a 600 and a 300 on a separate body. I'll use the 1.4 if I need to but try to avoid it. The 2x may be good for only shots where you can get the subject in full frame. If you have to crop the image will break downtoo much and will be mush.

Good luck!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 24, 2013)

Also forgot the aperture advice. Avoid shooting wide open when possible. The 400 II may work ok at 2.8 but usually a click or two down helps the sharpness quite a bit. I would avoid f8 or higher due to diffraction. Also try to keep your shutter speed at 1/1000 or faster for flight shots. I actually try for 1/2000 or faster. ISO noise is generally not a problem on the 1dx up to iso 3200 so would definately use that for flight shots and the 1d IV for statics where you can keep the ISO down to under 800.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2013)

Eagles are big, and if you're close in the blind you may find that the DoF at 400mm f/2.8 or 560mm f/4 is actually too shallow. There's no issue with diffraction on the 1D X up to f/11, I'd try the f/5.6 - f/8 range.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 24, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Also forgot the aperture advice. Avoid shooting wide open when possible. The 400 II may work ok at 2.8 but usually a click or two down helps the sharpness quite a bit. I would avoid f8 or higher due to diffraction. Also try to keep your shutter speed at 1/1000 or faster for flight shots. I actually try for 1/2000 or faster. ISO noise is generally not a problem on the 1dx up to iso 3200 so would definately use that for flight shots and the 1d IV for statics where you can keep the ISO down to under 800.



Thank you for good tips, on both aperture/shutter/iso, and also for the considerations on teleconverters and lenses. I have to see what I can borrow, but when it comes to these really expensive lenses like the 400 I have to ask a good while in advance  I do not have the 1.4 TC, but a friend of mine have it and I can certainly borrow it from him. 

I am very thrilled about this and have been waiting for the season since I got the gift in May last year 

I have actually not seen the interior of the hut, so I am not sure about the use of tri or monopod options, with or without a Gimbal... I better send them a mail.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eagles are big, and if you're close in the blind you may find that the DoF at 400mm f/2.8 or 560mm f/4 is actually too shallow. There's no issue with diffraction on the 1D X up to f/11, I'd try the f/5.6 - f/8 range.



Thank you Neuro for your continious help and advice. I will stick to your advice. However if I feel that I have secured some good and sharp shots I will try to test different things out


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 26, 2013)

Upon reading FredMiramda on AF settings for the 1Dx it seems to me that case 4 is the best, coupled with a pre-set dedicated button to switch to case six? Also, is there a good place where I can read about the practical differences of tracking sensitivity!

In addition I have never tried the 1D iv, and wondered about a good introduction/explanation of its AF system? 

Thanks, 

G


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

You have a good camera so high iso is not an issue. But if I were you I would keep and eagle on on the shutter more than the f stop. 1/1200 at minimum to freeze the flight. 
Since the subject will not be so close f4 is fine. Really...


----------



## Northstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I would try the 400 with the 2x tele and 1dx....old saying, "go big or go home"....fill the frame, take more risk. IMO, the 800mm gives you the best chance of capturing something special.

And pray for sun so that you can shoot with the 2x at f7.1 or f8....1/2000.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you  The 1Dx is not mine,.... yet.. (only tried it with the 24-70 II and 70-200 II) back in june last year, so my experience with it is limited, and the 1D IV I have never tried, so i guess that the whole weekend will go to getting it in my hands and programming the short cuts. According to the digital picture, the 400 2.8L IS II is not bad with the 2xIII TC as far as IQ and AF is concerned. 

I am thrilled about this, and I hope the eagles are there. The guy who runs this places food there for the wild animals, and he has seen them there every day he has been there this winter. 

I am thinking that if the time is there, and I have secured some shots that I like, I would like to try the multiple exposure shot feature on the 1Dx, ... Could be cool


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> This one was taken with the 500 f4 IS USM



Very nice 

As of today (I am picking up the gear on Thursday) the gear I am looking at borrowing is a 1D IV and a 500 F4L II. We are still hoping that the 1Dx is ready for that day, but still uncertain..

I hope after this weekend that I will be able to post some pictures of eagles


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2013)

A quick question.. 

If the 1Dx is unavaiable (the 1D IV is certain), which backup camera would you suggest? I have my 5D II, and also a 1Ds III, and I can borrow a 7D. the lens i thought about bringing in addition is my 70-200 II plus a 2x III TC. Although the 7D is a very good camera, I am reluctant to go to this setting without a full frame camera, and as the 1Ds does not have auto-iso I am thinking that my second camera should be my 5D II? Or is it okay in this setting to have two crop cameras?....


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on whether you get the 1DX or not. The 1DX is full frame. I would take the 7D with the 1DX.

If you take the 1DIV then I would probably take the 5D2.



Quasimodo said:


> A quick question..
> 
> If the 1Dx is unavaiable (the 1D IV is certain), which backup camera would you suggest? I have my 5D II, and also a 1Ds III, and I can borrow a 7D. the lens i thought about bringing in addition is my 70-200 II plus a 2x III TC. Although the 7D is a very good camera, I am reluctant to go to this setting without a full frame camera, and as the 1Ds does not have auto-iso I am thinking that my second camera should be my 5D II? Or is it okay in this setting to have two crop cameras?....


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks East Wind. I will if I have to.. I have a request out now for maybe borrowing a 5 III as a second camera.


----------



## wle (Feb 12, 2013)

Whoa, I'd make sure the 5D II goes along... because you know how to operate that camera. You can probably run it in your sleep. Guessing not so with a MK IV, or 1DX, or ...


----------



## Northstar (Feb 13, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> This one was taken with the 500 f4 IS USM



Bill has a good point about dof on the super long tele's, you've got to have a 70-200 nearby for closer subjects, but this pic emphasizes my point about go big or go home....fill the frame unless there is a "story to tell" in a wider shot


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 13, 2013)

I have finally gotten confirmation on the gear I going to use (picking it up tomorrow): a 1Dx and a 1D IV, plus a 500 F4.0 II, and a 70-200 II plus a 2xIII TC. 

I have two questions if someone have time:

Am I right in assuming that the case six is right for shooting eagles, and if so, which sensitivity should it be set to?

I have not used a 1D IV before. Does anyone have a quick tip on how I can program it to have centerpoint with a few surrounding AF points?

And lastly a quick question on the 500. Is it correct when mounted on a ballhead to have it set for IS III?

Thank you in advance,

G.

PS. I bought a extra card today with 64GB, in addition to two 32GB CF, and an additional 32SD for the 1D IV. And I am also bringing a spare battery from the 1Ds III which I have been told will work on both the 1Dx and and the 1D IV. Overkill probably, but my thinking on this trip that I have anticipated for so long is to be prepared. I would rather be overprepared as far as gear is concerned, rather than being there and miss opportunities given the lack of... The scary thing now is that if the eagles show up (which I believe they will as this is close to their nesting area), and the gear is right, I have no other excuse than myself if the pictures turn out bad...


----------



## gary samples (Feb 13, 2013)

Try f/5.6 - f/8.0 range to get dof no more iso then you need. but keep the speed up high 1/3000 1/4000 thats what gets the sharp shots the more the better !! shooting with a shorter len a little less !! good luck !


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Totally bring the 2x TC. I use the tc 2x mk III, and it is sharp and quite good. 

2. Up close, to get the entire bird in focus, you will need f18 or more...

3. Shooting wide open will carry the serious risk of getting the wing in focus and the eyes out of focus, or even the eye in focus but much of the body out of focus.

Most of what I shoot is birds, so, this comes from personal experience. For the best bird advice in the world, visit birdsasart-blog.com !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> I'm not so sure about the 2x. Of course, if you've got it, bring it, it doesn't take much room but the MTF charts Canon publishes do indicate you lose some sharpness with the 2X.



I would not worry about the sharpness hit with the 2x TC. Yes, it's there on the MTF curves and ISO 12233 shots, but in real world use the images you get with a MkII supertele paired with a 2x will be better than with a 1.4x and the necessary cropping. At least, that's been my experience with both MkIII TCs on the 600 II.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 13, 2013)

Use case 1 or 2 for Eagles. Case 6 is great for birds like kingfishers and gulls. Eagles are slow and graceful.

Onto another thing you will figure out soon enough but hopefully will save you some time. Unless you are shooting eagles up against a blue sky you should use single point or spot focus. If you use any of the other modes up against trees or water, AF will pick up on the background. An exception to that is if the eagle fills the frame pretty fully. If the subject is too small, 61pt, zone or expanded will pick up the background.

So if using center or spot AF, the case mode wont matter. You will find though that your best success will be with spot AF and trying to target and track the head.






Quasimodo said:


> I have finally gotten confirmation on the gear I going to use (picking it up tomorrow): a 1Dx and a 1D IV, plus a 500 F4.0 II, and a 70-200 II plus a 2xIII TC.
> 
> I have two questions if someone have time:
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your valuable comments, and Gary Samples, I have been admiring your shot on the thread anything shot with a 1Dx. Not only do you have a great camera and a plethora of good lenses, it is obvious that you have the chance to shoot pictures of a wide range of animals that I can only dream of 

How about the settings. Is IS III on the 500 still right to use on a ballhead, and the case 6 for the 1Dx right for this type of shooting, and if anyone knows a quick way to programme the 1D IV for the type of shots I am facing ?


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 13, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Totally bring the 2x TC. I use the tc 2x mk III, and it is sharp and quite good.
> ...



On full frame? Not terribly. On a 7D, when the bird is close, I usually need to stop down to f11 or great. F11 is f18 on a 1dx. And, he most likely will totally need the TC 2x. A 500 mm lens is not that long, most of the time, especially not on a 1dx.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot for great advice, and as always I was not able to utilize it all  My fault. It was a great experience, and one I will opt for again when I get the chance. Next time I will try to go there for the Hawk season. I learned a lot about sitting quiet for 12 hours in a blind, how I have to learn the 1Dx and its infinite possibilities, and I experienced the immense pleasure of shooting with a lens like the 500 F4.0L II! - I wish I had a lot of money....

Here is one of the pictures (and I know that I used the wrong shutter speed....) It was the only chance we got to shoot pictures of eagles during the whole day (we saw three, but I only managed to capture one). Hope you like it.

G.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> I am thinking that if the time is there, and I have secured some shots that I like, I would like to try the multiple exposure shot feature on the 1Dx, ... Could be cool



I'd shoot a lot on multiple exposure mode.... Even though they are a big bird, things happen fast... wings beat faster than you can time, and you get just the right moment as it lands, etc etc. You can always delete shots you don't like.

And bring a spare battery and a spare memory card.....


----------

